# Election results is when the SHTF.



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't think of any scenario eliminating civil unrest, protesters, opportunists , mass rioting , looting. 
The looting and rioting we've already experienced IMO was very successful for the protesters, looters. 

My thinking is there may not be a clear cut Presidential winner. 
The mob rule who successfully succeeded along with the mysterious BLM. ANTIFA, will be protesting , rioting throughout the country trying to duplicate their intimidating actions of any Possible Supreme Court Ruling. 

I don't see a smooth transition in any outcome.


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

I totally agree with what you said. This is NOT a normal election. If Trump wins there will be civil unrest. If Biden wins (GOD forbid) it is not the Dems worrying about Trump accepting the results of the election, but the American Patriots accepting a loss if it is strongly believed there was cheating in the voting process. Problem is conservatives do not riot and destroy, but will only bitch about it on social media (if social media does not censure them) until everyone is bored and things are accepted. 

The country will be forever changed, and I worry for my kids and the future generations. They will be brainwashed until they are told what to say and think. Hell- I feel our younger generation today has already been brainwashed and there is a movement to keep them ignorant.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://patriotpost.us/articles/741...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://patriotpost.us/articles/742...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

So much of the truth is being hidden from the public. The media and the internet controllers are expunging anything they feel hurts their candidates. Too many people have been brain washed by decades of our educational system. Our Republic is in for rough road and the powers pushing for change have a good foothold on the coming turmoil. This year could get real ugly. We are being attacked from abroad and from the inside. Both parties have failed the American people.
*A very good example in post #3. Many of the outlets have banned access to the data.
*The left are taking aim at the 2A and all our freedoms. It is a power struggle for complete social change and nobody wins.
What matters? THE CONSTITUTION MATTERS!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The Dems might be saving The Joe Biden / Hunter Biden scandal to oust Sleepy Joe. He'll step Down rightfully so ( Immunity included )
Then we'll have EXACTLY what Adam Schiff, Nancy Pelosi, liberal Hollywood. 
Kamala Harris. (A CALIFORNIAN LIBERAL). 
As President of the USA . 
The writing is on the wall. Hopefully my thinking is far off.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

No, I’m afraid it’s not. The Dems are about to trash the 2nd amendment on the grounds that it’s not an absolute right, and outdated. About the only thing you will be allowed to legally own will be a revolver or single shot weapon. No semi’s no rifles, limited handguns, and all of them will be licensed and registered. Welcome to the world of becoming an involuntary criminal if they are elected. I never thought we would see such a travesty but i am really fearful of it coming true.

Of course, if such laws were passed, I would have sold all my non conforming weapons before the laws were enacted....


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I think if the assholes start rioting Trump will unleash hell on them with marshal law,National Guard etc.I believe he has been avoiding it to make the dem cities look bad and not to mess up his popularity before the election.I think he will start preemptive measures on election day before the SHTF by deploying National Guard in places like Portland,Seattle etc.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

pic said:


> The Dems might be saving The Joe Biden / Hunter Biden scandal to oust Sleepy Joe. He'll step Down rightfully so ( Immunity included )
> Then we'll have EXACTLY what Adam Schiff, Nancy Pelosi, liberal Hollywood.
> Kamala Harris. (A CALIFORNIAN LIBERAL).
> As President of the USA .
> The writing is on the wall. Hopefully my thinking is far off.


*Sad put true! You are not far off and I am sure they have planned this and other options to get the changes they are pushing for. The swamp is not a swamp it is a abyss! The writing on the wall is as clear as it can be. The left has a foothold on society and the outcome will bad for all Americans.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

You guys are depressing... All true but Depressing.

Maybe that loud mouth Trump will win. He's doing a great job even while under constant unfair, lying attacks. I'd probably be a real _mouth_ too if I were in his shoes. Let's hope the sheep can see the same that I (we) can see.
God help us...

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://patriotpost.us/articles/741...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

There isn't a person in Congress who isn't A liar. It just goes with the job. In their world, it's ok to say anything necessary to win the point or explain why you aren't against something you had just opposed a day before.
It all goes along with what Obama Advisor Johnathan Gruber commented about how the Dems got Obamacare passed. He said, " basically we lied and had to depend on the stupidity of the American voter not to figure it out."

watch: https://www.forbes.com/sites/theapo...ares-tax-hikes-and-subsidies-from-the-public/


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

SamBond said:


> You guys are depressing... All true but Depressing.
> Maybe that loud mouth Trump will win. He's doing a great job even while under constant unfair, lying attacks. I'd probably be a real _mouth_ too if I were in his shoes. Let's hope the sheep can see the same that I (we) can see.
> God help us...
> Sam


*Maybe he will. Both sides are failing the American people. With the never ending attacks against the POTUS since day one and the money spent to remove him from office it will take some divine intervention on this one. 
Vote for what you want for America but just vote. 
*The constant lying attacks tells me he has hit a nerve with left and they STILL do not know how to address someone that can fight them just as dirty as they are.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://patriotpost.us/alexander/74...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you did not read my post #4, they state that the FBI had the laptop of Hunter Biden before the impeachment hoax ended.
The FBI had it and has hid it for nine and one half months. DOJ needs to get off their corrupt asses and get those responsible in the FBI out now!

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, Comey was running the shop for a long time, and he was apparently as corrupt as any of them. It would make sense though that Bill Barr should be pushing something anti Democrat before the election.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is my last link of the day. Sorry, but some members and guests never see this crap.

https://patriotpost.us/articles/741...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup. CNN can do nothing but criticize Trump and talk about what an idiot he is. Fox talks about getting the economy and life back to normal and how the Left just wants us all to stay in our basements. There is no ”news” media anymore, it’s all just issue based partisan dialog.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bird season


----------

